# [udev] boot freeze suite à mise à jour kernel (résolu)

## ludo82

Bonjour,

Suite à la mise à jour vers le kernel gentoo 3.10.7, mon système ne veut plus démarrer.

Lors du boot, au moment d'afficher "waiting uevents to be processed", mon écran perd le signal hdmi et mon clavier ne répond plus.

Je suppose que le problème vient de udev mais je n'arrive pas à le résoudre.

J'ai essayé toutes les astuces glanées sur les forums mais rien n'y fait.

Merci de votre aide.Last edited by ludo82 on Sun Dec 08, 2013 9:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## versus8

Bonjour,

Je suppose que la led [Num Lock] / [Verr. Num] de ton clavier ne clignote pas (sinon > supposé être un kernel-panic).

Est-ce que tu utilise un initramfs quelconque ?

As-tu essayé de brancher une autre interface (DVI, SVGA) à ton écran (juste pour voir si cela affiche quelque chose) ?

Quel était la version de ton ancien noyau ?

Cela fait beaucoup de questions, mais cela peut nous aider à résoudre le problème ^^

----------

## ludo82

Bonjour,

Mon clavier n'a pas de led num lock et j'ai n'ai que l'interface hdmi sur mon écran.

J'utilise l'initramfs tel qu'il a été crée lors de la compilation du noyau avec genkernel.

Par contre, j'ai essayé de revenir à mon ancien noyau (3.8.13) pour voir et là le problème a disparu.

Le problème doit donc venir du noyau 3.10.7, non ?

Merci

----------

## ludo82

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution pour que je puisse utiliser le noyau 3.10.7 sans problème ?

----------

## El_Goretto

C'est un peu court... côté infos.

Et si tu commençais par regarder les différences de configuration entre tes 2 noyaux, et un fois çà fait, si à configuration réellement identique, il y a une version du noyau (genre 3.10.x ou 3.9.x) qui provoque l'apparition des symptômes?

----------

## ludo82

A priori, les configurations des 2 noyaux sont identiques, à moins que le noyau 3.10.7 active des options par défaut qui n'étaient pas activées dans le noyau 3.8.13, mais comment le savoir, il y a beaucoup trop de paramètres à vérifier.

Pour info, j'utilise genkernel pour la compilation du noyau et je fais seulement quelques modifications par rapport à la configuration par défaut, notamment pour faire fonctionner fbsplash.

J'ai lu aussi que les pilotes nvidia présentaient des problèmes avec le noyau 3.10.7 mais ma carte est une Radeon et j'utilise les pilotes ATI.

Si quelqu'un a besoin d'infos supplémentaires pour m'aider à résoudre mon problème, n'hésitez pas à demander.

Merci

----------

## El_Goretto

 *ludo82 wrote:*   

> A priori, les configurations des 2 noyaux sont identiques, à moins que le noyau 3.10.7 active des options par défaut qui n'étaient pas activées dans le noyau 3.8.13, mais comment le savoir, il y a beaucoup trop de paramètres à vérifier.

 

Tu fais un diff sur les 2 fichiers .config  :Smile: 

----------

## ludo82

```
# diff /usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo/.config /usr/src/linux-3.10.7-gentoo/.config

3c3

< # Linux/x86 3.8.13-gentoo Kernel Configuration

---

> # Linux/x86 3.10.7-gentoo Kernel Configuration

4a5,16

> 

> #

> # Gentoo Linux

> #

> CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX=y

> CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_UDEV=y

> 

> #

> # Support for init systems, system and service managers

> #

> CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT=y

> # CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD is not set

25d36

< CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

43d53

< CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_WORK=y

50d59

< CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

100a110,113

> CONFIG_NO_HZ_COMMON=y

> # CONFIG_HZ_PERIODIC is not set

> CONFIG_NO_HZ_IDLE=y

> # CONFIG_NO_HZ_FULL is not set

107a121

> # CONFIG_VIRT_CPU_ACCOUNTING_GEN is not set

119a134

> CONFIG_RCU_STALL_COMMON=y

171d185

< # CONFIG_EXPERT is not set

172a187,190

> CONFIG_SYSCTL_EXCEPTION_TRACE=y

> CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

> CONFIG_HAVE_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

> # CONFIG_EXPERT is not set

175d192

< CONFIG_SYSCTL_EXCEPTION_TRACE=y

178d194

< CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

183d198

< CONFIG_HAVE_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

191a207

> CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

201d216

< CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

209a225

> # CONFIG_HAVE_64BIT_ALIGNED_ACCESS is not set

210a227

> CONFIG_ARCH_USE_BUILTIN_BSWAP=y

215a233

> CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES_ON_FTRACE=y

240c258,259

< CONFIG_GENERIC_SIGALTSTACK=y

---

> CONFIG_OLD_SIGSUSPEND3=y

> CONFIG_COMPAT_OLD_SIGACTION=y

291a311

> # CONFIG_IOSCHED_BFQ is not set

311a332

> # CONFIG_X86_INTEL_LPSS is not set

314c335

< # CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

---

> # CONFIG_HYPERVISOR_GUEST is not set

360a382,384

> CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL_LIB=y

> CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL_EARLY=y

> CONFIG_MICROCODE_EARLY=y

382a407

> # CONFIG_HAVE_BOOTMEM_INFO_NODE is not set

473c498

< CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

---

> CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

500a526

> # CONFIG_X86_INTEL_PSTATE is not set

504a531

> # CONFIG_X86_AMD_FREQ_SENSITIVITY is not set

580a608

> CONFIG_BINFMT_SCRIPT=y

625a654

> CONFIG_NET_IP_TUNNEL=m

749a779

> # CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_BPF is not set

752a783

> # CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLABEL is not set

797d827

< # CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

859a890

> # CONFIG_BRIDGE_VLAN_FILTERING is not set

862a894

> # CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_MVRP is not set

870d901

< # CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

939a971,973

> # CONFIG_VSOCKETS is not set

> # CONFIG_NETLINK_MMAP is not set

> # CONFIG_NETLINK_DIAG is not set

1090c1124

< # CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT is not set

---

> CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

1095a1130

> CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER=y

1179a1215

> # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RSXX is not set

1185a1222

> # CONFIG_DUMMY_IRQ is not set

1192a1230

> # CONFIG_ATMEL_SSC is not set

1204d1241

< # CONFIG_VMWARE_BALLOON is not set

1207a1245

> # CONFIG_SRAM is not set

1227a1266

> # CONFIG_VMWARE_VMCI is not set

1363a1403

> # CONFIG_SATA_ZPODD is not set

1466d1505

< # CONFIG_MULTICORE_RAID456 is not set

1468a1508

> # CONFIG_BCACHE is not set

1473a1514

> # CONFIG_DM_CACHE is not set

1549a1591

> # CONFIG_VHOST_NET is not set

1579a1622

> # CONFIG_ALX is not set

1619,1620d1661

< CONFIG_DE600=m

< CONFIG_DE620=m

1645d1685

< # CONFIG_ZNET is not set

1697d1736

< # CONFIG_SEEQ8005 is not set

1782a1822

> # CONFIG_USB_RTL8152 is not set

1784a1825

> CONFIG_USB_NET_AX88179_178A=m

1836d1876

< # CONFIG_B43_PHY_HT is not set

1870a1911,1912

> # CONFIG_IWLMVM is not set

> CONFIG_IWLWIFI_OPMODE_MODULAR=y

1911a1954

> CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_MMIO=m

1919,1923c1962

< # CONFIG_RTL8192CE is not set

< # CONFIG_RTL8192SE is not set

< # CONFIG_RTL8192DE is not set

< # CONFIG_RTL8723AE is not set

< # CONFIG_RTL8192CU is not set

---

> # CONFIG_RTLWIFI is not set

2004a2044

> CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_CYPRESS=y

2012a2053

> # CONFIG_MOUSE_CYAPA is not set

2120a2162

> # CONFIG_INPUT_IMS_PCU is not set

2145a2188

> CONFIG_TTY=y

2169a2213

> CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DEPRECATED_OPTIONS=y

2172a2217

> CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DMA=y

2181a2227

> # CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DW is not set

2195a2242

> # CONFIG_SERIAL_RP2 is not set

2245a2293

> # CONFIG_I2C_ISMT is not set

2288a2337,2341

> 

> #

> # Qualcomm MSM SSBI bus support

> #

> # CONFIG_SSBI is not set

2318a2372

> CONFIG_GPIO_DEVRES=y

2335a2390

> # CONFIG_BATTERY_GOLDFISH is not set

2396a2452

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95234 is not set

2405a2462

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6697 is not set

2406a2464

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT6775 is not set

2425a2484

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_INA209 is not set

2456,2458c2515,2517

< # CONFIG_FAIR_SHARE is not set

< CONFIG_STEP_WISE=y

< # CONFIG_USER_SPACE is not set

---

> # CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_FAIR_SHARE is not set

> CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_STEP_WISE=y

> # CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_USER_SPACE is not set

2459a2519,2520

> # CONFIG_THERMAL_EMULATION is not set

> # CONFIG_INTEL_POWERCLAMP is not set

2490c2551,2561

< CONFIG_MFD_SM501=m

---

> # CONFIG_MFD_CS5535 is not set

> # CONFIG_MFD_CROS_EC is not set

> # CONFIG_MFD_MC13XXX_I2C is not set

> # CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

> # CONFIG_LPC_ICH is not set

> # CONFIG_LPC_SCH is not set

> # CONFIG_MFD_JANZ_CMODIO is not set

> # CONFIG_MFD_VIPERBOARD is not set

> # CONFIG_MFD_RETU is not set

> # CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

> # CONFIG_MFD_RDC321X is not set

2491a2563,2566

> # CONFIG_MFD_SI476X_CORE is not set

> CONFIG_MFD_SM501=m

> # CONFIG_ABX500_CORE is not set

> # CONFIG_MFD_SYSCON is not set

2493,2494d2567

< # CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

< # CONFIG_MFD_LM3533 is not set

2497a2571,2572

> # CONFIG_MFD_WL1273_CORE is not set

> # CONFIG_MFD_LM3533 is not set

2499,2507d2573

< # CONFIG_MFD_ARIZONA_I2C is not set

< # CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

< # CONFIG_MFD_MC13XXX_I2C is not set

< # CONFIG_ABX500_CORE is not set

< # CONFIG_MFD_CS5535 is not set

< # CONFIG_LPC_SCH is not set

< # CONFIG_LPC_ICH is not set

< # CONFIG_MFD_RDC321X is not set

< # CONFIG_MFD_JANZ_CMODIO is not set

2509,2511c2575

< # CONFIG_MFD_WL1273_CORE is not set

< # CONFIG_MFD_VIPERBOARD is not set

< # CONFIG_MFD_RETU is not set

---

> # CONFIG_MFD_ARIZONA_I2C is not set

2530,2534d2593

< CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=m

< CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

< CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

< # CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS is not set

< # CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU is not set

2540a2600,2605

> # CONFIG_DRM_I2C_NXP_TDA998X is not set

> CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=m

> CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

> CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

> # CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_UMS is not set

> # CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU is not set

2554c2619

< # CONFIG_STUB_POULSBO is not set

---

> # CONFIG_DRM_QXL is not set

2556a2622

> CONFIG_HDMI=y

2570d2635

< # CONFIG_FB_WMT_GE_ROPS is not set

2617a2683

> # CONFIG_FB_GOLDFISH is not set

2760a2827

> # CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132_DSP is not set

2801a2869

> # CONFIG_SND_ATMEL_SOC is not set

2820c2888

< CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=m

---

> CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

2822c2890,2891

< CONFIG_HID_APPLE=m

---

> CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

> # CONFIG_HID_APPLEIR is not set

2824,2826c2893,2895

< CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=m

< CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=m

< CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=m

---

> CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

> CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

> CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

2828c2897

< CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=m

---

> CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

2832c2901

< CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=m

---

> CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

2841c2910

< CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=m

---

> CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

2844c2913

< CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=m

---

> CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

2851,2852c2920,2921

< CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=m

< CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=m

---

> CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

> CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

2866a2936

> # CONFIG_HID_STEELSERIES is not set

2871a2942

> # CONFIG_HID_THINGM is not set

2902a2974

> CONFIG_USB_DEFAULT_PERSIST=y

2904d2975

< CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

2913c2984,2985

< # CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD is not set

---

> CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=m

> # CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD_DEBUGGING is not set

2917a2990

> CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM=m

2925d2997

< CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM=m

2936d3007

< # CONFIG_USB_CHIPIDEA is not set

2973a3045,3046

> # CONFIG_USB_DWC3 is not set

> # CONFIG_USB_CHIPIDEA is not set

3029a3103

> # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XSENS_MT is not set

3030a3105

> # CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WISHBONE is not set

3061,3066c3136

< 

< #

< # USB Physical Layer drivers

< #

< # CONFIG_USB_ISP1301 is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_RCAR_PHY is not set

---

> # CONFIG_USB_HSIC_USB3503 is not set

3071a3142

> # CONFIG_USB_PHY is not set

3073,3077d3143

< 

< #

< # OTG and related infrastructure

< #

< # CONFIG_NOP_USB_XCEIV is not set

3119a3186

> # CONFIG_LEDS_LP5562 is not set

3129d3195

< CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

3133a3200

> CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

3144a3212

> # CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_CAMERA is not set

3170a3239

> CONFIG_RTC_SYSTOHC=y

3180c3249

< # CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

---

> CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL=y

3187c3256

< # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374 is not set

---

> CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374=m

3190c3259

< # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

---

> CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900=m

3198c3267,3268

< # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

---

> CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80=m

> CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80_WDT=y

3214c3284

< CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

---

> CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=m

3217,3220c3287,3290

< # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

< # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

< # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

< # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

---

> CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553=m

> CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742=m

> CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8=m

> CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86=m

3222c3292

< # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

---

> CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59=m

3226c3296

< # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

---

> CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020=m

3231a3302,3306

> 

> #

> # HID Sensor RTC drivers

> #

> # CONFIG_RTC_DRV_HID_SENSOR_TIME is not set

3239a3315

> # CONFIG_DW_DMAC is not set

3242a3319

> CONFIG_DMA_ACPI=y

3265a3343

> # CONFIG_VIRT_DRIVERS is not set

3276d3353

< # CONFIG_HYPERV is not set

3280a3358

> # CONFIG_CHROMEOS_LAPTOP is not set

3312a3391

> # CONFIG_PVPANIC is not set

3319a3399

> # CONFIG_MAILBOX is not set

3326c3406

< # Remoteproc drivers (EXPERIMENTAL)

---

> # Remoteproc drivers

3331c3411

< # Rpmsg drivers (EXPERIMENTAL)

---

> # Rpmsg drivers

3333d3412

< # CONFIG_VIRT_DRIVERS is not set

3337a3417

> # CONFIG_NTB is not set

3340a3421

> # CONFIG_RESET_CONTROLLER is not set

3347d3427

< CONFIG_EFI_VARS=m

3355a3436,3440

> # EFI (Extensible Firmware Interface) Support

> #

> CONFIG_EFI_VARS=m

> 

> #

3390a3476

> # CONFIG_XFS_WARN is not set

3393d3478

< # CONFIG_GFS2_FS_LOCKING_DLM is not set

3466a3552

> # CONFIG_ECRYPT_FS_MESSAGING is not set

3492a3579

> # CONFIG_EFIVAR_FS is not set

3615d3701

< # CONFIG_SPARSE_RCU_POINTER is not set

3634a3721,3725

> 

> #

> # RCU Debugging

> #

> # CONFIG_SPARSE_RCU_POINTER is not set

3645a3737,3738

> CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEBUG_STRICT_USER_COPY_CHECKS=y

> # CONFIG_DEBUG_STRICT_USER_COPY_CHECKS is not set

3652a3746

> CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE_WITH_REGS=y

3663a3758

> # CONFIG_TRACER_SNAPSHOT is not set

3681a3777

> # CONFIG_TEST_STRING_HELPERS is not set

3707d3802

< # CONFIG_DEBUG_STRICT_USER_COPY_CHECKS is not set

3727,3728d3821

< CONFIG_ASYNC_TX_DISABLE_PQ_VAL_DMA=y

< CONFIG_ASYNC_TX_DISABLE_XOR_VAL_DMA=y

3777a3871

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_CMAC is not set

3786a3881,3882

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32 is not set

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32_PCLMUL is not set

3796a3893,3894

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256_SSSE3 is not set

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512_SSSE3 is not set

3816a3915

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA_AESNI_AVX2_X86_64 is not set

3830a3930

> # CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT_AVX2_X86_64 is not set

3855a3956

> CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQ_ROUTING=y

3866d3966

< # CONFIG_VHOST_NET is not set

3880d3979

< CONFIG_PERCPU_RWSEM=y

3883c3982

< # CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF is not set

---

> CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=m

3900,3904c3999,4003

< CONFIG_XZ_DEC_POWERPC=y

< CONFIG_XZ_DEC_IA64=y

< CONFIG_XZ_DEC_ARM=y

< CONFIG_XZ_DEC_ARMTHUMB=y

< CONFIG_XZ_DEC_SPARC=y

---

> # CONFIG_XZ_DEC_POWERPC is not set

> # CONFIG_XZ_DEC_IA64 is not set

> # CONFIG_XZ_DEC_ARM is not set

> # CONFIG_XZ_DEC_ARMTHUMB is not set

> # CONFIG_XZ_DEC_SPARC is not set

3927a4027

> CONFIG_UCS2_STRING=y
```

----------

## versus8

Si on parle de UDEV et de HDMI, les lignes qui suivent sont différentes d'une config à une autre :

```
CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX=y

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_UDEV=y

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT=y 

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD is not set

CONFIG_HDMI=y
```

As-tu tenté de migrer vers systemd ?

Si cela fonctionne après correction, il faudrait par la suite aussi vérifier tes modules réseaux (wifi + ethernet).

----------

## ludo82

Ces lignes sont différentes car elles sont nouvelles dans le noyau 3.10.7 et elles n'existaient pas dans le noyau 3.8.13.

Je n'ai pas tenté de migrer vers systemd mais j'ai l'impression que cette migration est assez lourde et je n'ai pas trop envie de me lancer là-dedans.

Il doit bien y avoir une solution à mon problème qui ne requiert pas la migration vers systemd, non ?

----------

## bdouxx

salut 

Tu peux poster ton fichier de config sur pastebin ou un truc du genre afin que je le compare au mien

----------

## ludo82

Voici le lien vers mon fichier .config

http://pastebin.com/eFPLfHcD

----------

## bdouxx

salut

J'ai rien trouvé de bizarre par rapport au mien.

as tu essayé de modifier les messages de log pour voir où cela plante?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-963704-highlight-waiting+uevents+processed.html

----------

## ludo82

J'ai édité le fichier /etc/udev/udev.conf ainsi :

```
udev_log="debug"
```

Puis, j'ai démarré sur mon noyau 3.10.7.

Mais quand je fais :

```
grep udev /var/log/messages
```

Il n'y a rien.

Impossible donc de voir où ça plante.

----------

## bdouxx

si tu utilises genkernel, tu peux tenter de recompiler ton noyau en prenant la configuration par défaut.

un truc du genre:

```
genkernel --mountboot --xconfig  --lvm --disklabel --clean --mrproper all
```

et si cela démarre, tu compares ensuite les fichiers config pour récuperer les options que tu avais passé à ton noyau précédent. C'est ce que je viens de faire pour mon noyau 3.11 qui n'affichait rien du tout au démarrage.

----------

## ludo82

J'ai exactement le même problème avec la config par défaut. Ca ne veut pas démarrer.

----------

## boozo

'alute

je n'utilise plus udev depuis la version 176 donc je peux me fourvoyer dans ses évolutions mais le blocage "waiting uevents" est (était) relatif à la création des devices dans /dev or dans ton diff je vois :

```
1090c1124

< # CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT is not set

---

> CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

```

Amha, je regarderai plutôt çà et ce que tu as mis dans ton fstab pour les pseudo fs   :Wink: 

Par ailleurs, tu passes bien par un make oldconfig pour mettre à jour le noyo ? je dis ça parce que plusieurs options passent de module à module en dur apparemment mais c'est peut-être voulu de ta part

Edit: D'après la doc, il semble que la détection de mon neurone antérieur gauche est encore bonne ^^

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Est-ce que tous les services nécessaires sont démarrés dans le mode sysinit ?

Chez moi, j'ai

```
# ls /etc/runlevels/sysinit/

devfs  dmesg  kmod-static-nodes  sysfs  tmpfiles.dev  udev  udev-mount
```

----------

## ludo82

@ boozo

J'ai exactement le même problème en désactivant l'option CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT.

Mon fstab est écrit comme suit :

```
/dev/sda1               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda2               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda3               /home           ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/mapper/crypt       /crypt          ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user     0 0
```

@ Xavier

Chez moi, j'ai :

```
# ls /etc/runlevels/sysinit/

devfs  dmesg  sysfs  udev  udev-mount
```

Les services kmod-static-nodes et tmpfiles.dev n'existent pas dans mon répertoire /etc/init.d.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je vois qu'on ne l'a pas encore demandé : emerge --info stp.

----------

## ludo82

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.12.2 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.8.13-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.8.13-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-2500K_CPU_@_3.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8152088 total,   6840376 free

KiB Swap:    8388604 total,   8388604 free

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 07 Sep 2013 16:15:02 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r2, 3.2.5-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -mno-avx"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -mno-avx"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X acl alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dvd fortran gdbm gnome gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg mmx mmxext modules mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg openmp pam pcre png readline session sse sse2 ssl symlink tcpd unicode vorbis x264 xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

----------

## xaviermiller

OK, tu es donc en "stable", et ton runlevel "sysinit" est en ordre  :Wink: 

----------

## ludo82

Bonjour à tous,

Toujours pas de solution à mon problème.

Je viens de faire un test en mettant à jour mon système vers le noyau 3.11.3 mais c'est le même problème : écran noir au moment d'afficher "waiting uevents to be processed".

Je suis obligé de revenir au noyau 3.9.11-r1 pour pouvoir démarrer mon système.

I need help please  :Sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu recompilé les modules noyau et installé ceux-ci ? (make modules_install)

Et lancé

```
emerge @module-rebuild
```

 pour recompiler les drivers externes (fglrx par exemple) ?

----------

## ludo82

oui

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu des périphériques externes (USB) ? Essaie de les débrancher pour tester.

----------

## ludo82

J'ai débranché tous mes périphériques externes USB (clavier, souris, imprimante) mais ça donne le même problème au boot.

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu déjà jeté un oeil à la sortie de dmesg ?

----------

## ludo82

Vu que je n'arrive pas à démarrer, je ne peux pas accéder à dmesg.

----------

## xaviermiller

Merci pour l'information.

----------

## k-root

edit : et hop .. c'est vendredi  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Le dmesg du livecd ne va pas nous aider ici  :Wink: 

----------

## sebB

Peux-tu poster ton grub.conf et ls -l /boot

EDIT: Peux tu tester le kernel 3.9

----------

## ludo82

Le kernel 3.9 fonctionne chez moi. Ce sont les kernels 3.10 et 3.11 qui plantent.

```
# vi /boot/grub/grub.conf

# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 1

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/gentoo.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux (3.11.3-gentoo)

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.11.3-gentoo splash=verbose,theme:natural_gentoo video=uvesafb:1680x1050-32,mtrr:3,ywrap initrd=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda2

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.11.3-gentoo

title=Gentoo Linux (3.9.11-gentoo-r1)

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.9.11-gentoo-r1 splash=verbose,theme:natural_gentoo video=uvesafb:1680x1050-32,mtrr:3,ywrap initrd=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda2

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.9.11-gentoo-r1

title Windows XP

root (hd0,3)

makeactive

chainloader +1

title=Memtest86Plus

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/memtest86plus/memtest

# vim:ft=conf:
```

```
# ls -l /boot

total 18904

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2083303  3 oct.  20:06 System.map-genkernel-x86_64-3.11.3-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2014339  2 oct.  20:43 System.map-genkernel-x86_64-3.9.11-gentoo-r1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       1  1 juil.  2011 boot -> .

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096  5 oct.  13:04 grub

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4025772  3 oct.  20:13 initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.11.3-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4008468  2 oct.  20:50 initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.9.11-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3631760  3 oct.  20:06 kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.11.3-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3554896  2 oct.  20:43 kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.9.11-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096  8 juil.  2012 memtest86plus
```

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu essayé de prendre le .config du kernel qui fonctionne et de l'utiliser comme base pour les autres kernels ?

----------

## ludo82

Bon, j'ai réussi à démarrer le noyau 3.10 mais comme j'ai fait beaucoup de tests et de bidouillages dans le noyau, du coup je ne sais pas ce qui a permis de résoudre le problème.

Pour y arriver, j'ai essayé le pilote radeon à la place de fglrx pour tester, mais aucun noyau ne voulait démarrer, ni le 3.9 ni le 3.10 ni le 3.11.

Alors je suis revenu à fglrx, j'ai désactivé l'option CONFIG_DRM dans le noyau, j'ai désinstallé le paquet linux-firmware, et ça a marché.

Merci à tous pour votre aide.

----------

